# Operation Repo: What a Farce.



## Matt308 (Dec 20, 2009)

Operation Repo is a US show about a California company that repossesses cars (and other vehicles).

I'm calling bullshite on this show. It is TOTALLY staged.

Is US reality TV morphing into a pseudo-reality TV where parts are filmed live and other parts are scripted with actors? No wonder I don't watch TV.

And it pains me that the lead creator of this Operation Repo is a supposed US Marine. Semper Fidelis my azz. Faithful to making a buck without admitting that your show is farce.

Phhhhttttt.....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 20, 2009)

Like "Cheaters?"


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 20, 2009)

Yeah, it seems like "reality" shows have alot of staging in them nowdays. I was never into that garbage anyway...I figure there's enough reality in my day, I don't need to stare at a peice of glass and see someone else's.

And how can anyone (Marine or otherwise) think that a show about someone's misery is interesting?

Unless this show is about taking back cars from a-holes that pimp the system for freebies, then it's just focusing on people's hard luck in this day and age of hardships...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 20, 2009)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Like "Cheaters?"



Never have seen it.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 20, 2009)

Its all real!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2009)

I always wondered who the hell would want their face plastered all over the TV showing the world they could not make their own car payment. I'm really am sick and tired of these dam shows.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 20, 2009)

Pro Wrestling is real, right?


----------



## Erich (Dec 20, 2009)

yes ..........


----------



## Amsel (Dec 20, 2009)

I am tired of the endless crap that is put out in a steady stream from Hollywood, TV, and the media. It's making our country sick! The worst is the show called Jersey Shore. It is pure trash.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 20, 2009)

Amsel said:


> I am tired of the endless crap that is put out in a steady stream from Hollywood, TV, and the media. It's making our country sick! The worst is the show called Jersey Shore. It is pure trash.



and pure [email protected]! Those dopes know nothing about this area. TMZ asked them a simple question that anyone around here could answer: Pat's or Geno's. They didn't know what they were talking about. fake [email protected]@rds.

Pat's Steaks and Geno's steaks are 2 sub shops near each other that are known for Philly Cheesesteaks. Tim knows of what I speak of!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 2, 2010)

If you listen to the beginning I think it says or there is words, Based on true repo stories or something like that.


----------



## piet (Jan 2, 2010)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Like "Cheaters?"



Like ''resceu ink?''


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2010)

TV stations are getting desperate to make a cheap buck or three....will probably get worse! Question, what's the IQ of those coming up with the ideas for this (censored)......same as their shoe size?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 2, 2010)

And everyone wonder why I don't watch television.(Shheeeeeeeshh)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2010)

Praise the Lord for DVD's, for this forum and a _few_ other things!


----------



## javlin (Jan 2, 2010)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> And everyone wonder why I don't watch television.(Shheeeeeeeshh)



I am with you Arron a little news,alot of radio and building something and everything.I told the Wife when the shop is finished I will walk right by the side door and into the back yard to my new Home .Peace,Quiet and Tranquility are to be had because I will lock the door if one brings in the BS.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2010)

As in Barbeque Steak?? I'll keep this juicy one to myself then....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> Pro Wrestling is real, right?





Erich said:


> yes ..........



Oh....Thank God......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 3, 2010)

Never seen it and don't care to either...

I will stick with "non-reality" shows.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 3, 2010)

Futbol and Football!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2010)

NHL, NFL, MLB, NASCAR......


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 3, 2010)

Jan it's MLB (Major league baseball ) and NBA (National basketball association


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2010)

I keep forgetting that!  Anyhoo....that's the only reality shows I watch!


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 3, 2010)

If you dont like the show, dont watch it.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 3, 2010)

Amen


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 3, 2010)

Ice Pilots is really very good for a reality show , tonight it showed them getting 2 CL215's ready to ferry from Yellowknife to buyers Turkey


----------



## Messy1 (Jan 5, 2010)

I watch Operation Repo on a regular basis. Some of the situations do seem a little too weird too be true. I was just thinking that last night. 
There is one reality show I love watching that has not been on for months, was on Animal Planet called Escape To Chimp Eden. It's about a family in South Africa who has established a chimp sanctuary with the help of Jane Goodall's family. They go around and rescue mistreated or sick chimps from all over Africa and bring to the sanctuary to rehabilitate them and find them homes in zoos, or even re-release them into the wild. It really was interesting to me to see how complex the chimpanzees social structure is.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 5, 2010)

Somewhere in the jungle, there's a bunch of chimps sitting around discussing who's gonna get "sick" next so they can go study the bizarre social habits and structure of those strange human creatures.


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Jan 5, 2010)

Where can you watch Ice Pilots?? It looks good and I really want to watch but I cant find it on tv.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 5, 2010)

I didn't see anything on Hulu - Watch your favorites. Anytime. For free., but the first five pages after searching for "ice" was all Ice Road Truckers. I didn't go any further than that. How long has it been on? What station plays it (you can possibly find it on their website...like www.discovery.com or www.history.com)?


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 5, 2010)

its been on up here for about 1-2 months there are some good short clips on youtube or History.ca
Ice Pilots NWT - On TV - History Television


----------

